# PGL - Prospa Group



## System (25 May 2018)

Prospa Group are a financial technology company which designs, builds and utilises cloud-based, data rich and Application Program Interface-enabled ("API") technologies to deliver seamless customer experiences for the small business economy.

The company's first product is an amortising term loan offered to small businesses. The product is typically used to fund small businesses' working capital and growth initiatives. Since 2012, Prospa have lent over $500 million and served over 12,000 unique customers.

Headquartered in Sydney, Australia, Prospa Group employ 169 staff with a net loan book that has grown to $200 million.

It is anticipated that PGL will list on the ASX during June 2018.

https://www.prospa.com


----------



## tinhat (24 July 2019)

There is an article about Prospa listing in today's SMH. Did anyone here invest in the IPO or taken a look at the prospectus?


----------



## JTLP (18 November 2019)

Crunched today to all time low. Revenue is there but the type of customers and profit is not. 

Worth a sniff?


----------



## tinhat (19 November 2019)

JTLP said:


> Crunched today to all time low. Revenue is there but the type of customers and profit is not.
> 
> Worth a sniff?




I bought a few shares. A very small position. Pure speculation.


----------



## JTLP (20 November 2019)

Down another 10% today. Oof


----------



## frugal.rock (4 April 2020)

Has been hit hard out of the virus effect.
Considering the price is around a 85% discount to recent pre virus shenanigans, I will be giving this one more research and thought.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (10 April 2020)

Prospa has prospered.
Closed 42% higher, was around 55% at peak. 
Opened 0.53?, closed 0.75 rough figures.
Holding, from a few days ago...

F.Rock


----------



## tinhat (10 April 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Prospa has prospered.
> Closed 42% higher, was around 55% at peak.
> Opened 0.53?, closed 0.75 rough figures.
> Holding, from a few days ago...
> ...



Mate, trade it and get out. When you throw eggs at the wall, how many do you catch?


----------



## frugal.rock (10 April 2020)

tinhat said:


> Mate, trade it and get out. When you throw eggs at the wall, how many do you catch?



None.
Mate, thanks for the concern.

Am only holding 1/3 of original position after yesterday's efforts though. 
Some profit locked in, trade risk reduced substantially.

In my opinion only, and various market concerns dependent, I expect it to aim for the dollar point, if it gets there and through, circa 1.25.

However, things can change at the drop of a tin hat based on current conditions.

However, the buying up only started from around 1pm with the heat around 3:30 and after, which gives me confidence, together with the fact, that the volume purchased is still largely held.
A few pullbacks along the way expected, am thinking in the 5 to 10 cent range based off current recent volatility. 
I think the algos bots or a singular entity has a vested interest from some of the trading activities I have observed. Will monitor that end further, as currently, not enough observations have been made to work out the potential game plan...

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (25 May 2020)

PGL on the move. Recent speeding ticket for making a rapid partial recovery. The market pulled it's head in and PGL pulled back with other financials. However,
Buying pressure currently positive and has been for nearly a week.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 May 2020)

Current PGL trade.
Buy 0.815, 20 May.
35% of trade sold today at 1.01
24% profit before costs. 
My next stop is 1.23 hopefully.
3 month chart.






1 month chart


----------



## frugal.rock (26 May 2020)

So, what do we think after today's bar?
I sold out on 1.18... line on the chart point. I was 5 minutes early...!
I wanted back in, but NCZ was playing silly buggers and I missed my sell.





F.Rock..
PS, I should say, it's getting gappy.
A possible range between $1 ~1.50 perhaps? short term.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> PS, I should say, it's getting gappy.
> A possible range between $1 ~1.50 perhaps? short term.



Hit a high point on 1.43 on June 11.
Has retraced nicely since.
Entry again yesterday morning.


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

@frugal.rock   If you don't get some sleep your eyes will start look like the cat in your avatar

Or worse still, you will start to look like me, and that's not somewhere you need to go!


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

barney said:


> @frugal.rock If you don't get some sleep your eyes will start look like the cat in your avatar



Not to worry Barney.
Bazzzzaaa the cat is checking out the portfolio balance....

Black Rain on SBS next. 
Brings back memories of old moons... and times of slumber.


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Not to worry Barney.
> Bazzzzaaa the cat is checking out the portfolio balance....
> 
> Black Rain on SBS next.
> Brings back memories of old moons... and times of slumber.




M8, I tapped out after my last post ... You on the other hand partied on by the sounds

Small amounts of insomnia are bearable. Large amounts can be really awful. I hope you and Bazzzzaaa have a pair of night shades


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

Still waiting for the post corona recovery. 
My target has it back to the
$1.50- $2.00 mark.
Not far fetched IMO, just could take a while is all.
A newer company with timing issues which we have probably seen the worst of.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

A director has been buying in. Announcement posted today.
Patiently waiting for the rocket under the SP...


----------



## frugal.rock (25 September 2020)

Announcement today by Fries n Burger should have a good trickle down effect to Prospa Group being a lender to small and medium enterprises (SME).
Share price has seen a fairly long consolidation and sideways movement.
Waiting patiently for the catalyst that boosts the SP back to "normal" pre covid levels.
I may be  old and wearier by then ... or even have curled toes


----------



## frugal.rock (6 October 2020)

Hopefully the budget will directly affect Prospa, this country was built on credit and it makes sense that the government support lenders to that end.

Share price has continued sideways for a while, however signs of a heartbeat are back, going by the last 2 trading days...
Holding patiently, my target circa $1.20 (I may settle for less...sshhh)


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Would you believe I stale exited around 2 weeks ago around 0.76 for a decent profit.... am at that stage where If I sell a stock, it starts going up expoentially.... der.
Anyway, not holding, no vested interest, but that overall recovery since inception and falling, will still occur I expect. 
Still watching and interested. No positions available, but am interested.


----------



## barney (18 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Would you believe I stale exited around 2 weeks ago around 0.76 for a decent profit.... am at that stage where If I sell a stock, it starts going up expoentially.... der.




Murphies Law


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

Have re-entered on the pullback.
It's one of those stocks that are on the late recovery list, inline with the economy and retail.


----------

